# My first factory coil rebuild EC for Melo 2



## Waine (28/1/16)

I saw on UTUBE this handsome young man show how to re coil and re wick an EC coil which is compatible with the Melo as well as the iJust 2 and the Aspire, I think.

As usual, the tutorial looked relatively straightforward, so I attempted it.

It's a small finniky coil to rebuild as it is the factory coil that came with my Melo 2 that I was attempting, just to be adventurous. 

So I took some 28 Canthal instead of the 23 Nickel chrome wire he used. I used Japanese cotton like he did. Infact I did everything else he did, except for the wire choice. Well obviously I diddn't do precisely what he did.....

After priming with tobacco flavoured Juice, I hit the fire button. I thought I was inhaling metal gas and roasted cotton with burned tobacco. It was horrendous.

I tried a few more times, there was little vape and it tasted like I was getting metal poisoning. After disassembly of the re build I saw that a tiny piece of the wire mesh on the coil burned. I think my Canthal 7 wrap coil must have touched the mesh.

I tried another wrap. This time the atomiser made a horrible sound and went dead. the Mod told me that the atomiser had shorted. Fortunately there is some protection feature in the Eleaf 60.

What a horrible experience. 

I made some obvious mistakes.

I will persevere however. 

Just thought I might share.....

Lol



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit (28/1/16)

Try a horizontal build in the coil. Used to do it with my Atlantis coils. Wick would last around 1-2 days before it would start to leak. I believe the Melo coils are similar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave1 (29/1/16)

I rebuild my coils horizontal 8 to 9 wraps 3mm also drilled out the two side holes to 4mm to make cotton stuffing easier and allow much better wicking. Soldered the other two holes closed and cleaned well at high temp to get rid of the resin from the soldering. I remove all the cotton and the grating inside as well. Cut the cotton flush and fluff well and never had a leak. I aim for 1 to 1.2 Ohms and sometimes forget to change the cotton for a few days at a time if not changing flavours.

edit: Pack the cotton tight through the coil and I space the coil as this way it does not burn the cotton. Normal cotton balls work the best for wicking if you drill the holes bigger.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (29/1/16)

Dave1 said:


> I rebuild my coils horizontal 8 to 9 wraps 3mm also drilled out the two side holes to 4mm to make cotton stuffing easier and allow much better wicking. Soldered the other two holes closed and cleaned well at high temp to get rid of the resin from the soldering. I remove all the cotton and the grating inside as well. Cut the cotton flush and fluff well and never had a leak. I aim for 1 to 1.2 Ohms and sometimes forget to change the cotton for a few days at a time if not changing flavours.
> 
> edit: Pack the cotton tight through the coil and I space the coil as this way it does not burn the cotton. Normal cotton balls work the best for wicking if you drill the holes bigger.



Liked pretty much all of it excepting the soldering on the coil part.
Call me a girl and put me in a dress, but I dont like the idea of lead solder in contact with my juice and then vaping it.
Just sounds very dodge to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave1 (29/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Liked pretty much all of it excepting the soldering on the coil part.
> Call me a girl and put me in a dress, but I dont like the idea of lead solder in contact with my juice and then vaping it.
> Just sounds very dodge to me.



I have not used lead based solder in many years.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (29/1/16)

Dave1 said:


> I have not used lead based solder in many years.



Oh, okay, I gather you meant silver solder.
I usually equate resin with resin cored solder ie lead solder.
Should have mentioned it in your OP, thats the sort of thing one needs to be very pedantic about to prevent noobs from barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Dave1 (29/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Oh, okay, I gather you meant silver solder.
> I usually equate resin with resin cored solder ie lead solder.
> Should have mentioned it in your OP, thats the sort of thing one needs to be very pedantic about to prevent noobs from barking up the wrong tree.



Never occurred to me that people would think of using lead soldering. Will remember to specify before someone goes and uses lead solder not realising it contains lead. Lead solder has actually been banned worldwide but you can still buy it everywhere here in SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

